
Does Microsoft Forces Updates/Throttling Your PC? - Tomasz_Papka
Does anyone else noticed that when you disable &quot;Windows Update&quot; (I&#x27;m using Windows 10) few days later this thing is &quot;Running&quot; again?
If your laptop&#x27;s fan is working like crazy without any apparent reason, go to Computer Management and disable the &quot;Windows Update&quot; option. Few days later, week tops, this will be back on...
Previously after I disabled that option, it stayed like that until I decided to update my system and turn it back on. This looks like famous Apple throttling case...
======
navjack27
i've never had this issue on any Windows 10 Pro machine. If i disable the
Group Policy for updates and all that it never resets itself.

